# Halloween Hearse



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 3, 2009)

Every year we get involved with a charity haunted house. This year we didn't play in it but our nice mini wagon did. I thought the LB community would love to see the pictures of the "hearse" all done up. I can't take any of the credit though. Just supplied the wagon.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 3, 2009)

How cool

great job


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, thats great!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like somebody went to a LOT of work.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 3, 2009)

totally amazing job! wow!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow - that is amazing! Great job!


----------



## maplegum (Nov 3, 2009)

I can see that a lot of work went into that. It looks fantastic!


----------



## REO (Nov 4, 2009)

OH WOW!!!! I LOVE it!!! That is really cool!! Imagine it pulled by a black mini with a black plume on his head!


----------

